# Unwanted Multiple Cell Selected.



## Jason1H (Dec 28, 2022)

Good Afternoon,

I am currently working with Excel2016, I do not have "extend" or "add to" mode enabled.  I currently have a set of drop-down menus in A33:A40, B33:B40, C33:C40, etc. These drop menus are *not* dependent on each other and work individually just fine. However, when I select one of the drop-downs, excel is acting like either "extend" or "add to" mode is enabled. But when I remove these lists and their data, excel seems to function normally when selecting one cell. I have read online that changing to a normal view from page-break or page-layout resolves this glitch or zooming in and out a few times. So far these attempts do not resolve anything.

Is there anything else I should be looking for?


----------



## jasonb75 (Dec 29, 2022)

Not experienced exactly the same problems but I've had similar issues with network desktops (wyse boxes) when excel is not maximized. Also with my personal laptop, I get all manner of glitches in excel and web browser if i use hibernate for more than about a week without doing a full reboot. Hopefully that will trigger some kind of eureka moment.


----------

